# The CDC recommends relaxing of covid rules and regulations.



## chic (Aug 13, 2022)

After 2 and a half years, they are recognizing the fact that natural immunity counts for something and people no longer have to stand six feet apart although they haven't been doing that where I live for over a year. So vaccinated and unvaccinated are equals again and I am glad for everyone who's had a bad time through all of this.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2022)

I never did any social distancing from the beginning, except when we had those stupid stickers on the floor, telling us where to stand while waiting in line outside stores.  No one ever wanted to social distance from me.  No vaccines for me, either.
Even when I discuss Covid with people & tell them I'm not vaccinated, so if you want me to stay away, they couldn't care less.


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> I never did any social distancing from the beginning, except when we had those stupid stickers on the floor, telling us where to stand while waiting in line outside stores.  No one ever wanted to social distance from me.  No vaccines for me, either.
> Even when I discuss Covid with people & tell them I'm not vaccinated, so if you want me to stay away, they couldn't care less.


I did social distance when they had the stickers on the floor but they got rid of them last year, where I live, so the CDC is eliminating a rule that no longer existed. No one asked me if I was vaccinated except one store clerk when the masks were dropped last year so I told her what she wanted to hear. Many times in elevators people would say to me, "I'm fully vaccinated."  I would reply, "You don't have to tell me that." Really it doesn't seem to make any difference medically. I think it helped people who were scared to death of covid by the media.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2022)

chic said:


> I did social distance when they had the stickers on the floor but they got rid of them last year, where I live, so the CDC is eliminating a rule that no longer existed. No one asked me if I was vaccinated except one store clerk when the masks were dropped last year so I told her what she wanted to hear. Many times in elevators people would say to me, "I'm fully vaccinated."  I would reply, "You don't have to tell me that." Really it doesn't seem to make any difference medically. I think it helped people who were scared to death of covid by the media.


I had always expected the "Fear Sell" from the beginning, since it's used to sell so many other useless products.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2022)

What an insane, negative experience this was and in some circumstances still is.  I'm especially sorry for the young kids.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 13, 2022)

There will be still some push back upset that the CDC is recognizing the inevitable ...... 
the fear machine did a big job on many and simply put have created division and  hard feelings between some people that is not going away after they decide to try and wind down the fear machine. 
I think the long term damage will plague us for many years


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2022)

so you all are ok with getting covid and maybe ending up in the hospital and possibly dying? just askin.


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 13, 2022)

I’m concerned that some people are still treating it like it was an imaginary hoax. How do you explain those millions of people world wide that suffocated to death from it in spite of the most aggressive up to date care. Many still suffering the effects of it. Including grief: like my son in law knowing his elderly vaccinated   father was dying regardless of the most advanced care and not able to be at his bedside, and then seeing his otherwise healthy mother waste away from grief and join her love a few month after. No hoax. No joke. Many who said it was, are now dead from it.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I’m concerned that some people are still treating it like it was an imaginary hoax. How do you explain those millions of people world wide that suffocated to death from it in spite of the most aggressive up to date care. Many still suffering the effects of it. Including grief: like my son in law knowing his elderly vaccinated   father was dying regardless of the most advanced care and not able to be at his bedside, and then seeing his otherwise healthy mother waste away from grief and join her love a few month after. No hoax. No joke. Many who said it was, are now dead from it.


People are still dying from it. Mostly elderly from what I've seen at our facility alone.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2022)

Laugh it up win. I hope for your sake you don't end up on a ventilator if you get it. Good luck to ya.


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> I had always expected the "Fear Sell" from the beginning, since it's used to sell so many other useless products.


At first I was interested but it didn't take long to notice things were only happening on TV but real life was a completely different story. I talked to everybody and everybody was talking about the virus so I asked questions which led me to believe the media was exaggerating the danger.


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> What an insane, negative experience this was and in some circumstances still is.  I'm especially sorry for the young kids.


What's been done to the children is unforgivable.


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I’m concerned that some people are still treating it like it was an imaginary hoax. How do you explain those millions of people world wide that suffocated to death from it in spite of the most aggressive up to date care. Many still suffering the effects of it. Including grief: like my son in law knowing his elderly vaccinated   father was dying regardless of the most advanced care and not able to be at his bedside, and then seeing his otherwise healthy mother waste away from grief and join her love a few month after. No hoax. No joke. Many who said it was, are now dead from it.


I've never said this virus was a complete hoax but I do think official reaction to it was a psychological experiment. Some never bought into it while others will be afraid for the rest of their lives as we are seeing.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 13, 2022)

Being an advocate for the vaccines, I'm somewhat concerned & humbled.  Me and the wife had the first, second and third shots jointly.  2 months after the 3rd my wife ended up in the ER and then hospitalized with blood clots in both lungs.  We caught it quickly but now she is on blood thinners and has been since Feb '22.  They said it was probably old clots that broke loose.  *No one suggested a reaction to the vaccines*,  but the fact remains that it was less than 45 days after her third, she was on thinners and oxygen.  Our PCP advised against the 4th booster this spring as a precaution.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 13, 2022)

I wish people did not jump to conclusions on ANYONE who is not scared......... 
i do not judge those whom feel safer walking around masked and gloved everywhere.... I see it as they bought all the panic and feel sorry for the anxiety they must have. 

The reality for ME is ......... 
I know a few  people who had have had it,  with many with other conditions like age/ health issues .......... Most did fine with it and ..................someone that on the surface one might assume have no problem had more issues.   
We should have FROM the start studied why some people had zero problem ... (the A-symptomatic) ......instead we treated them as the biggest threat...... we all must mask in CASE we come in contact with the A-symptomatic......
Now as it turned out........ the vaccines simply was making more mild illness or A-symptomatic people ....... 

Of the people who HAD cases of Covid only around 1% died but some live like ... if you catch it .......plan your funeral NOW ...that is fear mongering IMO. 
That is not the reality ....
some died while tragic many who did had other items as well.approx 80% of deaths ......
some have long problems again NO WAY of predicting that .... that is the same with many many other diseases as well...

NO one knows who all had it...... because many may have never tested and some tests were less then accurate.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I wish people did not jump to conclusions on ANYONE who is not scared.........
> i do not judge those whom feel safer walking around masked and gloved everywhere.... I see it as they bought all the panic and feel sorry for the anxiety they must have.
> 
> The reality for ME is .........
> ...


That's the reality for everyone.  But not everyone is willing to acknowledge it.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> so you all are ok with getting covid and maybe ending up in the hospital and possibly dying? just askin.


Absolutely not, not for me anyway.  I'm vaccinated, boosted, & wear a mask situationally.  I did have covid and was lucky, as was my whole little family.  It was and still is a negative experience, but not necessarily unnecessary, IMO.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Laugh it up win. I hope for your sake you don't end up on a ventilator if you get it. Good luck to ya.


I've been waiting patiently for my ventilator for 3 years.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2022)

chic said:


> After 2 and a half years, they are recognizing the fact that natural immunity counts for something and people no longer have to stand six feet apart although they haven't been doing that where I live for over a year. So vaccinated and unvaccinated are equals again and I am glad for everyone who's had a bad time through all of this.


Yes, vaccinated and unvaccinated are _physically _equals, but not _mentally _equals_._  The vaccinated still want to bolster their shaky confidence by thinking they are "protected" by the vaccine.


----------



## caroln (Aug 13, 2022)

Oh, please, can we just stop?  2 years of this cra*.  Enough already.


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, vaccinated and unvaccinated are _physically _equals, but not _mentally _equals_._  The vaccinated still want to bolster their shaky confidence by thinking they are "protected" by the vaccine.


IDK. If it helps them to feel "protected" sometimes they are. It's a placebo effect. But it shouldn't be forced on other people who don't feel the same.


----------



## Remy (Aug 14, 2022)

In the end, people have to do what they feel is right for them. There are plenty of people not wearing masks, and less still are. There shouldn't be any judgement.


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2022)

Remy said:


> In the end, people have to do what they feel is right for them. There are plenty of people not wearing masks, and less still are. There shouldn't be any judgement.


Some people who haven't accomplished much use this opportunity to show that _"I'm better 'n you 'cuz I'm vaccinated._"


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 14, 2022)

Would be wonderful if the doctors, nurses, paramedics, and military that were fired because they already had immunity and refused the medically unnecessary jab, get some multi million dollar lawsuit payouts.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 15, 2022)

Pepper said:


> What an insane, negative experience this was and in some circumstances still is.  I'm especially sorry for the young kids.


My heart goes out to the young kids...they don't have a choice in the matter.  However, they are doing what their parents feel is safe for them.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 21, 2022)

About time.  The CDC got this wrong in so many ways That that their credibility has been permanently damaged.


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 21, 2022)

I am still waiting on the answer to my original questions. 
“Why does the vaccine work for some people but not others?” ‘Why did vaccinated people die?” 
And most of all, “Why didn’t they keep working on a vaccine that was even more effective. but safer than the initial vaccine?” People were still getting sick and dying, so why didn’t the pharmaceutical companies keep working on a better vaccine?


----------



## win231 (Aug 21, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> I am still waiting on the answer to my original questions.
> “Why does the vaccine work for some people but not others?” ‘Why did vaccinated people die?”
> And most of all, “Why didn’t they keep working on a vaccine that was even more effective. but safer than the initial vaccine?” People were still getting sick and dying, so why didn’t the pharmaceutical companies keep working on a better vaccine?


The notion that "The vaccine works for some people but not others" is a faulty one.  When people who are vaccinated don't get Covid, or get Covid but recover (like most do), they will often credit the vaccine.  We've been seeing that with flu shots for years.  I've never had a Covid or Flu vaccine.  My only flu was 40 years ago.  If I did believe in flu shots & got one every year, I might credit them for not getting the flu, but I'd be mistaken; my immunity came from getting the flu once.  I may have had Covid in the past & passed it off as a cold & recovered.

They don't need to spend more money working on a safer or more-effective vaccine because they're profiting enough with the ones they're using now.  That's why the exaggeration about the mortality & the fear campaign were so important.


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 21, 2022)

*They don't need to spend more money working on a safer or more-effective vaccine because they're profiting enough with the ones they're using now. That's why the exaggeration about the mortality & the fear campaign were so important.*

That is mostly true. But at the very least, the vaccine has proven to be semi-effective. Even though drug companies have made billions from the vaccine, why wouldn't they want a safe and 98% proven effective vaccine like polio? The 30-40% that hasn't taken the jab would be more likely to do so if they knew the results would be more effective, like the Polio Vaccine. The Feds should have made the drug companies stay on the vaccine to make a better effective dose. Not just to produce one that is "good enough." 

I missed the polio era, but still was vaccinated for it when I started school because my district had not yet lifted the no need to do so mandate as of that time. I believe some school districts today still require polio protection for new students, but there is NO federal mandate. 

I have had 2 friends die from covid. My one friend's wife, who was not even allowed to be with her husband while he was dying was a mess for several months after his death. They told her that the patient in most cases actually suffocates and that has to be a slow agonizing death.


----------



## win231 (Aug 21, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> *They don't need to spend more money working on a safer or more-effective vaccine because they're profiting enough with the ones they're using now. That's why the exaggeration about the mortality & the fear campaign were so important.*
> 
> That is mostly true. But at the very least, the vaccine has proven to be semi-effective. Even though drug companies have made billions from the vaccine, why wouldn't they want a safe and 98% proven effective vaccine like polio? The 30-40% that hasn't taken the jab would be more likely to do so if they knew the results would be more effective, like the Polio Vaccine. The Feds should have made the drug companies stay on the vaccine to make a better effective dose. Not just to produce one that is "good enough."
> 
> ...


A typical vaccine development timeline takes *5 to 10 years*, and sometimes longer, to assess whether the vaccine is safe and efficacious in clinical trials, complete the regulatory approval processes, and manufacture sufficient quantity of vaccine doses for widespread distribution.
Of course, those facts have been "editorialized" to sell Covid vaccines.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 21, 2022)

It was an interesting experience to watch.  For 2 years it seems that everyone became some sort of human sheep.  They were told what to do, how to do it and what would happen if they didn't.  Where I live there are still a lot of these sheep still around.  They haven't all gone away.  They believe and live by what the TV tells them to do.  They are totally unable to think for themselves.  Sad, really!


----------



## Jeni (Aug 21, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> It was an interesting experience to watch.  For 2 years it seems that everyone became some sort of human sheep.  They were told what to do, how to do it and what would happen if they didn't.  Where I live there are still a lot of these sheep still around.  They haven't all gone away.  They believe and live by what the TV tells them to do.  They are totally unable to think for themselves.  Sad, really!


not only sad but also terrifying to me that so many did not question the many inconsistencies and half truths they were using....... What was a real eye opener was the CEO of Pfizer    ........ 
saying out loud that he and many others were "actually shocked by how  many people refused to play along"  and asked pointed questions that they did not have answers to.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 21, 2022)

Most people who died, were already sick, so, like the flu, COVID exacerbated the problems.  The politicians wanted the cause listed as COVID, and the health community complied.  Others, who were not sick, developed blood clots and shot emboli either to their heart, lungs or brain.  That was and still is being studied.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 21, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> The politicians wanted the cause listed as COVID, and the health community complied.


The politicians made it an incentive to list as COVID and the medical community used billing codes so  everything was covid to cash in....

We LOST the ability to really study this disease and really have reliable data for future .... 
we created anxiety and mistrust as well as in many cases permanent division among some ...........
people who felt the need and somehow thought they had the right to DEMAND others do exactly as told ............
I know several people whose BS has now been debunked but I will never forget how they treated others with different view points and will never be friendly with that specific type again...........

it is a shame that so many tried to capture "emergency funds " before the TRUTH.....    and DAMN the consequences all under the pretense of caring


----------



## Lawrence00 (Nov 15, 2022)

So I did not see this in the news at all. Bill Gates admits covid vaccines not very effective, covid primarily affects the elderly... like the flu.

Educated people knew this after it hit Italy. Doctors and scientists knew this very early on. But for the sake of profits and politics evil people did not respect the real science and did what they did, and blocked the truth.

At the end he double talks and says we should have been on alert quicker.

I'll try to find the whole interview.

https://www.kusi.com/bill-gates-say...-the-flu-and-that-the-vaccines-are-imperfect/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> Some people who haven't accomplished much use this opportunity to show that _"I'm better 'n you 'cuz I'm vaccinated._"


What?  Let me think about this, let me throughly digest it, let me reach an understanding of this statement.  Yup.  I got it.  In all of my 76 years of life I have heard many a nutty statement; but this is the nuttiest.  It takes the cake.  . There you go @win231, you are a winner


----------



## win231 (Nov 15, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> What?  Let me think about this, let me throughly digest it, let me reach an understanding of this statement.  Yup.  I got it.  In all of my 76 years of life I have heard many a nutty statement; but this is the nuttiest.  It takes the cake.  . There you go @win231, you are a winner


Congratulations.  It only took you 3 months to "_throughly_ digest it?"  Who's the nut?


----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2022)

Bill Gates has some truly preposterous ideas, like filtering the sun to prevent global warming.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 16, 2022)

win231 said:


> Congratulations.  It only took you 3 months to "_throughly_ digest it?"  Who's the nut?


You .   I’ve haven’t even been back to the forum for three months.  But I see you are still obsessed about vaccines.  Have another slice .


----------



## win231 (Nov 16, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> You . I’ve haven’t even been back to the forum for three months. But I see you are still obsessed about vaccines. Have another slice .


Suggestion:  Cut back a little.  Binge drinking is really hard on your liver.  And it ain't doing your brain any favors, either.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 16, 2022)

win231 said:


> Suggestion:  Cut back a little.  Binge drinking is really hard on your liver.


I don’t drink, as you know.  And I don’t eat cake.  Come on @win231 say something relevant.  Here  have another slice


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2022)

There is an uptick in Covid here, especially among children, ever since school commenced in September.
So many cases that serious elective surgeries are being postponed. 

Masking protocols need to be put into place again, particularly on transit and in schools.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 16, 2022)

Pinky said:


> There is an uptick in Covid here, especially among children, ever since school commenced in September.
> So many cases that serious elective surgeries are being postponed.
> 
> Masking protocols need to be put into place again, particularly on transit and in schools.


I actually think hand washing is really important to both not getting Covid or the flu.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2022)

Today's paper reports a big upsurge in both covid and flu. They are begging people to get boosters for both. Otherwise, it will be a pretty miserable, grief-stricken winter.

One tentative bright spot: a new flu vaccine may be on the horizon (being tested now on animals) that protects against all variants of flu. So we may soon be rid of the nuisance of annual shots; it won't matter if the virus keeps mutating.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2022)

We both went for the 3rd Covid shot, today .. I also got the flu shot for seniors. Now I have 2 sore arms,
but, I think I'll live.

The place we went to, is in a shopping mall. It was full of patients, many seniors. Decorations abounded,
and there was Caribbean music playing .. perhaps supplied by the Caribbean nurses who were singing
along to it. It was a rather pleasant and jovial experience! Upbeat, and got a lollipop for behaving


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 8, 2022)

Periodically, when entering establishments with plexiglass 'shields' (open at the bottom/sides), I ask how they trained 'those little Covids' not to go under or around them.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2022)

*I got the first 3 shots, have not had 4th yet. May or may not get it.  I did catch Covid....while in rehab center after my hip surgery. Go figure*


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> Periodically, when entering establishments with plexiglass 'shields' (open at the bottom/sides), I ask how they trained 'those little Covids' not to go under or around them.


LOL - Those shields are hilarious.  They let your hand in, but not Covid viruses......


----------



## Raddragn (Dec 8, 2022)

OMG! How rude of the medical establishment to put forth measures to possibly save your life. The nerve of them!


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 8, 2022)

Jeni said:


> There will be still some push back upset that the CDC is recognizing the inevitable ......
> the fear machine did a big job on many and simply put have created division and  hard feelings between some people that is not going away after they decide to try and wind down the fear machine.
> I think the long term damage will plague us for many years


absolutely---- yet  there are the koolaid drinkers.....next


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 8, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> absolutely---- yet  there are the koolaid drinkers.....next


Kool Aid got a raw deal, it was Flavor Aid that they drank in Jonestown.


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2022)

Raddragn said:


> OMG! How rude of the medical establishment to put forth measures to possibly save your life. The nerve of them!


We all like _meaningful _measures.
But we don't like _nonsensical _measures, designed to make us thing they're doing.....something......& insult the average person's intelligence.
Especially when the people in charge are not following those measures.


----------



## Raddragn (Dec 8, 2022)

One person's version of "meaningful" can be just the opposite - i.e nonsensical. I prefer to take whatever precautions there are available. The whole anti-vaxx movement just blows my mind. Each to his own I guess. Way too many people died who didn't really need to. Sad.
The conspiracy theorists just went over the edge on this one


----------



## perChance (Dec 10, 2022)

chic said:


> What's been done to the children is unforgivable.


I agree.   Protect the vulnerable as much as possible - but don't harm children to save adults.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 10, 2022)

Raddragn said:


> The conspiracy theorists just went over the edge on this one


Are you sure that said 'conspiracy theorists' aren't the ones pushing possibly questionable vaccines?


----------



## Raddragn (Dec 10, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> Are you sure that said 'conspiracy theorists' aren't the ones pushing possibly questionable vaccines?


I'll need more information before I can give give a reasonable answer to that one - e.g. what "possibly questionable vaccines?" are you referring to?


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 14, 2022)

win231 said:


> LOL - Those shields are hilarious.  They let your hand in, but not Covid viruses......


actully it is incredibly sad, how many people are falling for this stuff. and they are obviously voters also.. guess I better order some.


----------

